# تعجبنى ...لانه او لانها ...



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

بقول اية رايكم فى كلمة حلوة 

لعضوة او عضو فى منتدى الكنيسة 

تعجبك او يعجبك  صفة بية (ها) 

ولية
بس بدون مجاملات  احممممم

 يعنى 
تعجبنبى ...
لانها ...

رايكم شباب


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

هابدا بنفسى 

تعجبنى *راجعة ليسوع* 

*لان *


فى لحظة كنت متضايقة فيها جدا
بعتت لى رسالة اية بالرقة والاحساس 
وكانت السبب فى تحويل رايى 180 درجة


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2010)

امم طب انا كتير 
كاندو سابقا ومامتى حليا 
بحبها اوى ام بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

يعجبنى* ا /النهيسى* 

لان

ادبة جم +يجامل الكل + حكيم وروحانى + قارىء مدقق


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2010)

وانا بحترم توين وبعزه
كاتب رقيق جدا وحساس اوى ورغم كل اللى شافه  لكن متعزى وبيشكريل يا توين خمسة جنية بقى حق الكلمتين دول


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2010)

*





[/URL

شكرا لذوقك وكرم أخلاقك

ربنا بارك خدمتك

أفكارك دائما جميله



[URL=http://9or.y4yy.com/]
	



[/URL



لو كتبت عن شخص معين فى المنتدى رأيي

هظلم الباقى

لماذا .... ؟


لأنهم بأمانه المسيح كلهم ناس كويسين جدا


****
لما بحتاج صلاه فى كل ضيقاتى

ببعت رساله سريعه

لأخوتى الأفاضل

أمه + كاندى + مادونا

تتحل المشاكل على طول

**** 
لما الكمبيوتر بتاعى بيعيط ويمرض 

ببعت رساله لأخى كليمو وكوكو 

****
لما بحس أن الكل أسرتى فعلا

ببعت رسائل زوار صباح الخير ومساء الخير

*** 

بأمانه لم أجد أحدا أطلب منه شيى ألا وأجده أخ من أخواتى

****

ربنا يبارك فى كل شخص حبيب فى المنتدى


وبشكرك لموضوعك الرائع




[URL=http://9or.y4yy.com/]
	



[/URLhttp://9or.y4yy.com/​http://9or.y4yy.com/*http://9or.y4yy.com/http://9or.y4yy.com/http://9or.y4yy.com/


----------



## ضحكة طفل (1 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
بتعجبني شخصية حضرتك
لانه شخصيه حق وزوق ومحترمه
شكرا كتير لهذا الموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

تعجبنى السورية الراقية  *بسم الصليب* 

حوار عميق + ادب ورقى الاختلاف  بالفاظ مختارة بعناية + فهم عميق وقراءة متانية +منطق وستايل تفكير جميل ويعجبنى


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2010)

عفوية  *Apsoti*


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

تعجبنى براءة *ضحكة طفل* 
وتيمتها الخاصة المميزة التى اتمنى الاتغيرها 

يارب سلام  + رقتها + حماسها بمشاركتها + تشجيعها للجميع + انتقائها لالفاظ اية بالرقة + سبب جوهرى انها صعيدية وانا تعجبنى الدماغ الصعيدى زيى تمام


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2010)

حكمة الاخت ..*دونا*


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

هوة فى حزمة بيشبهنى كثيرا 
مش هقول اسمة ...

كمان بعجب بذكاءة وتجديدة واسلوب اداراتة وايجاز ووضوح فكرة 

بس بكرة عنفة


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2010)

*موضوعك حلو اوي يا قمر وفكرته تجنن*

*تسلم ايدك*

*انا الصراحه معجبه بكتير اوي من المنتدي*

*منهم مارسلينو اطيب اخ وصديق بجد انسان طيب ورقيق جدا*

*ومنهم كليمو بجد اخ جميل جدا وبيحب يساعد الكل وبيقدر الجميع*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

معجبة ب *دونا نبيل* 

رغم اختلاف وجهات نظرنا وربما شخصياتنا 
الا انها 
تعجبنى 
جديتها بخدمتها + حبها وانتمائها للمنتدى + حزمها الناعم + عندها ههههههههههه
خواطرها الرقيقة التى اتابعها بمنتهى الاهتمام


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

معجبة باخى الصغنن
الذى بنصف عمرى 

وربما لذلك هو الوحيد بقائمة اصدقائى 
والذى افتقدة فعلا 

ولا اعرف هل هو موجود ام لا 

*طحبوش= كلبوظ = رين* 

لانة رغم شقاوتة البريئة + خفة ظلة الحقيقية غير المصطنعة 

الا انة كان بمنتهى الذكاء + حماسة ومشاركاتة الحارة دائما +تجديد فكرة وافكارة المبتكرة


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 مارس 2010)

*انا معجب بكل عضو دخلت له موضوع او تعاملت معة لان كل واحد هنا له شخصية مميزة وانا اتعلمت منة كتير
شكرا اسمشيل علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2010)

كليمووو رومانس المنتدى حببنى انى ارتبط بحد يكون شاعر خدى عندك بقى صباحك هيكون ازاى حتى لما يهزئك يهزئك بببيت شعر يسلام


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> كليمووو رومانس المنتدى حببنى انى ارتبط بحد يكون شاعر خدى عندك بقى صباحك هيكون ازاى حتى لما يهزئك يهزئك بببيت شعر يسلام


 








هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه

يعنى هقول رايى 
بس يا رب ما يزعلش حد 

الشعراء يا ميرنا ما بتجوزوش 


اعتقد 

هما بيتجوزوا الجمال نفسة 

يعنى كل يوم ملهمة جديدة 

تقدرى تستحملى 

قدها اشربيها 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (1 مارس 2010)

*طبعا فكرة الموضوع كتير حلوة متل ما احنا متعودين على كل حلو ومميز منك عزيزتي*

*هو الموضوع عن شخص انما انا بامانه في تلت شخصيات لفتو نظري بشكل كبير *

*لكن هقولهم كل واحد على حدى عشان لاحظت ان الكل بيعمل كده *

*اكتر الناس اللي بحترمها جدا ومعجبه فيها ولفتت نظري*

*هي اكيد اختي الكبيره والغاليه اسميشال *

*من مواضيعك قدرت اشوف انك انسانه حكيمه عقلها كبير متفتحه بتحفظ

 ارائها دايما مصيبه وان اختلفت مع بعضها*

*انسانه دقيقه وحريصه في كلامها والاهم انها شخصية جذابه جدا

 وانا لما بدخل وان قصرت بالردود بس بكون حريصه اني اتابع مشاركاتها بفضول شديد*

*وكنت اتمنى بجد انها تكون قريبه مني لاني اكيد كنت هستفاد منها كتير *
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مارس 2010)

*بحبها اوى 

ماماتى كاندى 

امى الى ربنا عوضنى بيها 

ونيفين رمزى 

توامى الجميل بحبها اوى​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2010)

*معجبة جدا بشخصية just member*​ 
*انسان جميل جدا وزوق*​ 
*ومحترم في كل شئ *​ 
*بجد انسان اتشرفت بمعرفته اوي حتي لو كانت معرفة بسيطة لكنها كبيرة في نظري*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *طبعا فكرة الموضوع كتير حلوة متل ما احنا متعودين على كل حلو ومميز منك عزيزتي*​
> 
> *هو الموضوع عن شخص انما انا بامانه في تلت شخصيات لفتو نظري بشكل كبير *​
> *لكن هقولهم كل واحد على حدى عشان لاحظت ان الكل بيعمل كده *​
> ...


 

هية من حيث ارائها مصيبة فهى مصيبة  وكارثة فعلا 
اللة يكون بعون المشرفين 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس للامانة 
انت واخدة فيا مقلب بجد 
يا بنتى ربنا ما يوريك تسرعى وغضبى 

انا اللى اتعلم منك 
يا سوريتى الرقيقة 
ازاى انتقى الطف الكلام وشفتاك يا سورية تقطر شهدا 
يا ريتنى ربعك 

وانا اللى اتشرف بمحبتك واتعلم من صداقتك 

شكرا ليكى 
بسم الصليب


----------



## besm alslib (1 مارس 2010)

*عزيزتي انا مكونتش بجامل انا قلت اللي حسيتو من اسلوبك ومشاركاتك *

*وربنا العالم اني دايما بحب اشوف مشاركاتك بفضول كبير وبحب اعرف ارائك باي موضوع سواء بقراو او بنزلو *

*واللي متاكده منو اني مش واخده مقلب لان شخصيتك واحترامك باين وبيفرض نفسو بشكل تلقائي *

*وكلامي ده ع فكره مش مجامله انما الواقع اللي انا شايفا :36_3_11:*
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *عزيزتي انا مكونتش بجامل انا قلت اللي حسيتو من اسلوبك ومشاركاتك *​
> 
> *وربنا العالم اني دايما بحب اشوف مشاركاتك بفضول كبير وبحب اعرف ارائك باي موضوع سواء بقراو او بنزلو *​
> *واللي متاكده منو اني مش واخده مقلب لان شخصيتك واحترامك باين وبيفرض نفسو بشكل تلقائي *​
> *وكلامي ده ع فكره مش مجامله انما الواقع اللي انا شايفا :36_3_11:*​


 

ربنا يخليكى بسم الصليب 
انتى اللى محبتك كبيرة 
مغطية على اخطائى 
فشايفانى كدة 

انتى قلتى فية شخصيتين تانى عاجبينك هنا 


مين هه مين


----------



## besm alslib (1 مارس 2010)

*ويخليكي يا رب اسميشال الغاليه


الشخصية التانيه اللي انا معجبه فيها جدا وهي ملفته للنظر فعلا *


*gospel of truth*

*انسانه فعلا كمان انا بحترمها جدا الملفت للنظر برايي ثقافتها الواضحه واسلوبها بالمناقشه *

*يمكن هي الفتره الاخيره بقت حاده شويه بردودها لكن ده اظن ليه اسباب خاصه*

*انما بشكل عام عندها معرفه واسعه ومثقفه بمعنى الكلمه وانسانه محترمه جدا واللي شوفتو *

*اليوم هي كمان انسانه حساسه لدرجة مبالغ فيها وده يحسب ليها *

*وبتمنالها تنول اللي بتتمناه وتتعمد ويرتاح بالها *​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

بسم الصليب 
لسة لينا فى ذمتك 
شخصية تالتة 

هتقولي لينا عليها 

مين هة مين


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

طبعا 
تعجبنى جدا وجدا جدا جدا 
*استاذة كاندى كل السكر والكاندى* 

ام وحنان واهتمام واحساس ولطف ورقة من اجمل الشخصيات التى تعاملت معها 
بالمنتدى هنا 

ويمكن اكثر مكان بعد المنتدى العام  نزلت بة موضوعات 

انسانة جميلة فوق الوصف 

*استاذة كاندى *
*كل السكر والكاندى *


----------



## besm alslib (1 مارس 2010)

* الشخصيه التالته يا ستي هو طحبوش اللي غايب بقالو فتره واتمنى يكون غيابه سببو خير

 هو اول شخص حصل بينا كلام بالمنتدى 

غير انو انسان مثقف ودمو خفيف وزي مبيقولو المصريين غلباوي ههههههههه

لما بشوف كلامو بحسو بيشبه ابني واخوي اسلوبو مميز ومهضوم بس لاحظت ان مواضيعو قليله نوعا ما 

بس اسلوبو بالرد على اي موضوع بيكون مميز غير  انو بيتابع لاي موضوع بيرد عليه بطريقه حلوة

مش بيرد ويمشي


*​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> طبعا
> تعجبنى جدا وجدا جدا جدا
> *استاذة كاندى كل السكر والكاندى*
> 
> ...




ميرسى حبيبتى 

على كل الكلام الجميل ده 

انتى فعلا انسانه جميله ودمك خفيف 

ومواضيعك كلها جميله ومهمه

وانا بجد سعيده بيكى

ربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك ​


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


وليه مكنش انا كل يوم الملهمة دى واجننه معايا امشكلة انى كل امراة فيها حاجات كتير يمكن متعرفهاش دورى جواكى وهتلاقى كل جديد المراءه بطبيعتها متجدده وبتحب التغير


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> كليمووو رومانس المنتدى حببنى انى ارتبط بحد يكون شاعر خدى عندك بقى صباحك هيكون ازاى حتى لما يهزئك يهزئك بببيت شعر يسلام




حين يغدو  للقلم... قلباً .. ناطقاً ..

يأبى ان يهداء . . او . . يسكن..

فانه..ينثر الكون..بأعذب الكلمات..

بحر من العبارات ... . 

والغيمات ؟؟. .

تتراقص . . تتناجى . .تتعانق . .

لِتكّون. . سيمفونية رائعة...بمشاعر . .

صادقـة . . واحساسيس  مرهفة . .

اجل....

تلك هي...كانت كلـماتك . .

رائعة . .

كأطلالة البدر في طريقه ..

كل ليلة الى قرص السماء...

كبزوغ الشمس... كل صباح...

وكموج البحر...

عند اشتداد الرياح...

وساحره . . تزرع الورود...

 في الافنان . .

والفل والمرجان..هناااااااااا....

وفي كل مكن....

ميرنا ...نعم ...تلك هي كلماتك...

عفوية...صادرة من قلبٍ فتان...


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> حين يغدو  للقلم... قلباً .. ناطقاً ..
> 
> يأبى ان يهداء . . او . . يسكن..
> 
> ...


يلهوى عليك نذار بس كلام كبير اوى عليا مكن تسيب عنوانك يا كيمو بقى  واسيب الباقى على ربنا :99:


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2010)

عنواني ..وطن..

ارى فيه جمالاً...

ونهراً من نهور البلاد...

وزورق يئن في الجهاد...

وليل...

ليس لعتمته من معنى...

الا خرير فجر يحنو للفؤاد......


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> عنواني ..وطن..
> 
> ارى فيه جمالاً...
> 
> ...



لو اعرف بس اتواصل فى الشعر يا نذار 2010 اكمل بس لاسف مش ليا فيه اوى 
بس بجد بنحنى ليك على كلاماتك لانها مش مجرد كلماتك لكن كلاماتك بترسم لوح جوانا بترسم صورة الوانها الربيع والنهر ورومانسية الليل بمركب بتمشى بيه فى بحر الليل بنجومة وقمرة وسلطانة على كل قلب


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

خلاص خلاص 
قلبكم ابيض 


عجبتونى  انتم الاتنين





*ميرنا *



* كليمووووووووووو*



عجبنى انتم الاتنين  

عفوية ميرنا وشقاوتها + رمانسية كليمو 

ربنا يوفقكم 
وتكملوا قصايدكم فى كتابات 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2010)

نظام اطلعو بره الموضوع ماشى يا زوق 
انتى بقى تحفة ولا حسيت ابدا انى اكبر من 30 بامانة استربت جدا لما قريت سنك


----------



## Twin (2 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



Apsoti قال:


> وانا بحترم توين وبعزه
> كاتب رقيق جدا وحساس اوى ورغم كل اللى شافه لكن متعزى وبيشكر


 
:big35:​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> نظام اطلعو بره الموضوع ماشى يا زوق
> انتى بقى تحفة ولا حسيت ابدا انى اكبر من 30 بامانة استربت جدا لما قريت سنك


 
:99::99::99:


لا انا بشاغب معاكى بس  يا ميرنا 


لان عجبانى روحك المرحة وانك على طبيعتك 


دى امور بتفتتنى واحبها جدا فى شخصية من امامى 

انتى منورة الموضوع انا بدخل لارى تعليقاتك اللذيذة 

واتمنى الا تتركى الموضوع ابدا 

لان ليكى نكهة خاصة روعة حبيبتى 


مسالة السن فانا 40 مش 30 
بس المشاغبة  سمة فى شخصيتى 
لو 100 سنة هشاغب برضة 
وعلى الطبيعة انا مشاعبة  عن كدة 100 مرة 


ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف 
على الشريط الازرق 
اللى بيزين المشاغبين 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

فية واحد يعجبنى 
رغم ان مشاركاتة خارج الكورة 
قليلة ونادرة 
او يمكن موضوعاتى لا تستهوية 
المهم 

العضو دة اسمة

*SALVATION* 






فوجئت 
فى وقت كنت متضايقة جدا 
برسالة رقيقة جدا منة 

كان لها اجمل اثر  فيا 

شكرا ليك جدا 




*SALVATION*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 مارس 2010)

وانا بصراحه وبدون نفاق او مجامله 
انا بيعجبنى كل ابائى واخواتى هنا فى المنتدى لأنى بحسن أنى بلاقى معاهم نفسى وبرتاح معاكم لما بكون تعبانه ورغم انى مقصره معاكم الا دايما انتوا فاكرين وبتراسلونى بجد بحبكم وخايفه اذكر اسماء معينه أنسى كتير بجد بعشقكم وبموت فيكم وبحبكم جدا جدا جدا  وأتمنى ان علاقتى بيكم كلكم تكون قويه كلها محبه وود وهزار وصداقه وكل حاجه حلوه يا حضن المسيح بتكونوا انتوا ولادهم متشبهين بسيدكم ربنا يسوع المسيح المخلص الفادى
بـــــــــــــــــــــــحــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2010)

*بصراحة الكل كويس يعنى ...
لكن أحترم جدآآآآآآآآآ أستاذة دونا نبيل + أستاذة كاندى + أستاذة فادية +أستاذة أسميشال 
و كمان طريقة إدارة  أستاذ My Rock  للموقع +وأستاذ كليمو  +
 وأستاذ النهيسى..
كلهم بيشجعونى بردودهم على المشاركات أكثر ...ولو فى أى طلب تعديل للمشاركات أو أى تساؤل  بيستجيبوا على طول وبأهتمام شديد...
رغم إنى لا أقبل طلبات الصداقات
لكن من خلال مشاركاتهم وردودهم 
فأنا بسميهم:
جنود المسيح
يسوع المسيح يبارك خدمتهم ويكبر الموقع أكتر فأكثر لمجد أسمه..
آمين فى أسم المسيح
*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

بيعجبنى *مولكا ملكان* 
فى دقة بحثة وردودة العميقة وابحاثة الحلوة


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

يعنى لو عاوزة استخدم وصف 
انسانة متزنة وسوية 

مش هقدر اطلقة الا على 

*زيزا *


شخصية جميلة فعلا + عاقلة +لها ستايل تفكير يعجبنى + يبدو  طباخة شاطرة من مشاركاتها معى بموضوعات الطبخ


----------



## ميرنا (3 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *بصراحة الكل كويس يعنى ...
> لكن أحترم جدآآآآآآآآآ أستاذة دونا نبيل + أستاذة كاندى + أستاذة فادية +أستاذة أسميشال
> و كمان طريقة إدارة  أستاذ my rock  للموقع +وأستاذ كليمو  +
> وأستاذ النهيسى..
> ...


ونا بت لبطة السودة ماشى


----------



## besm alslib (3 مارس 2010)

*بتعجبني اني بل*

*دايما مشاركاتها منوعه ومفيده وردودها بسيطه وبحس انها بتطلع بشكل صادق بدون تجميل*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> ونا بت لبطة السودة ماشى


ههههههههه....يا خبر أبيض...دة حضرتك  بتفكرينى بقلب بابا يسوع الأبيض...
أنا بحترم حضرتك جدآآآآآآآ  أستاذة ميرنا 
ويعجبنى قوى نشاطكم وأفكاركم الغير روتينية للخدمة.
معلش اذا كنت نسيت ذكركم.
المسيح يفرح قلوبكم
سلامه يكون معاكم


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

تعجبنى عضوة جديدة اسمها* ميسو* 

لانها 
رقيقة جدا + تفكيرها مميز + ارائها متزنة وتعجبنى كثيرا


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

يعجبنى علاء كامل 
ستايل تفكير ممبز + واقعية صريحة لدرجة الالم + ثقة بما يعملة وما يكتبة 
جراة بطرح الافكار المبتكرة والمتجددة


----------



## alaakamel30 (5 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يعجبنى علاء كامل
> ستايل تفكير ممبز + واقعية صريحة لدرجة الالم + ثقة بما يعملة وما يكتبة
> جراة بطرح الافكار المبتكرة والمتجددة


*يا ستى ده كتير قوى على واحد زيى*
*حقيقى انا شاكر ليكى بجد وده ذوق كبير منك*
*انا يمكن مش هاقدر أجاريكم فى الكلام عن مين بيعجبنى،يمكن عشان انا مشاركاتى فى قسم الإجتماعيات معدومة تماما، لىَ مواضيع فى قسم الكتابات لكن أغلب مشاركاتى فى قسم الحوار الإسلامى ويمكن ده اللى خلانى ابقى عضو مبارك فى خلال شهر من تسجيلى فى المنتدى.*
*لكن اقدر اقولك ان اللى بيعجبنى فى حضرتك انك ناضجة فكريا وده انا بقدره كتير يمكن عشان سنى يقارب سنك،وعموما نضوج الست بيفرق كتير مع الراجل.*
*بيعجبنى فى قسم الكتابات كليمو واللى مش قادر اكون خيالى زيه وبأحسده على خياله.*
*بيعجبنى ذوق ومجاملة كل من روزى وراجعة ليسوع ونيفين رمزى والنهيسى وعادل نسيم*
*بيعجبنى فى قسم الحوار الإسلامى ناس كتير منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*
*بنت اسمها تروث باحب حماستها واندفاعها وشقاوتها المستخبية وراء الكيبورد*
*شباب اخضر لسه طالع للدنيا منهم ابسالموس وكريتيك وردودهم بتبشر ان لسه مصر بخير وولادة وبأحب غيرتهم الدينية جدا جدا*
*بيعجبنى مولكا فى تمكنه رغم صغر سنه*
*بيعجبنى انسان محترم اسمه نيومان بيجبرك على احترامه حتى لو اختلفت معاه فى الرأى.*
*اخيرا بيعجبنى قوى طعم الدفا فى وسطيكم وبيخلينى اصلى انكم ما تعرفوش طعم البرد.*
*شكرا للناضجة اسميشيل المعجونة بطمى النيل والتى يحمل قلبها فى جوانبه حرارة الجنوب وبالتأكيد طارحة كفوفها سنابل قمح.*
*سلام المسيح اترك لكم*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *يا ستى ده كتير قوى على واحد زيى*
> *حقيقى انا شاكر ليكى بجد وده ذوق كبير منك*
> *انا يمكن مش هاقدر أجاريكم فى الكلام عن مين بيعجبنى،يمكن عشان انا مشاركاتى فى قسم الإجتماعيات معدومة تماما، لىَ مواضيع فى قسم الكتابات لكن أغلب مشاركاتى فى قسم الحوار الإسلامى ويمكن ده اللى خلانى ابقى عضو مبارك فى خلال شهر من تسجيلى فى المنتدى.*
> *لكن اقدر اقولك ان اللى بيعجبنى فى حضرتك انك ناضجة فكريا وده انا بقدره كتير يمكن عشان سنى يقارب سنك،وعموما نضوج الست بيفرق كتير مع الراجل.*
> ...


 

:download:

انا مش قد الشعراء 
وكلامهم الرقيق خصوصا لو ممزوج بستايل شخصية قوية وواضحة 
بس هنا ما اتصدمتش اتفاجات بس 

هههههههههههههه

شكرا ا /علاء كامل لمجاملتك الرقيقة 
واختياراتك للشخصيات كلها موفقة 

ماعدا عضوة غلبانة مشاغبة عند الحيط 

هههههههههههههه

فى انتظار جديدك بالكتابات

 لانى حاورت كتير كتير فى الاسلاميات بمنتدى اخر 

لحد ما بطلت محاورة


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

تعجبنى جدا استاذة* امة* 

روحانية ممتازة + قارئة مدققة + مشرفة حكيمة اتمنى ان تجد وقت اكثر وتعلق اكثر على موضوعاتى لانى استفاد بالفعل من تعليقاتها


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2010)

*معجبة بميرنا العسوله*

*لانها تلقائية وصريحة*

*ومنورة المنتدي كله*​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

تعجبنى استاذة *فادية *

رقة مذابة فى روحانية ملفوفة بحلاوة روح ونعومة احساس 
حقيقى كل مداخلاتها بموضوعاتى الغلبانة 
كانت لها طعم خاص 
ونكهة مميزة خاصة باستاذة فادية


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2010)

تعجبني سويتي كوكي عسوله ومشاركاتها لذيذة زيها

وكلها زوق ورقة


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

هوة انا ما قلتش 

تعجبنى   * روزي86*

اجتماعية جدا + تجامل وتشجع وتشارك الكل + اغلب مواضيعها حب فى حب بتغرقنى شخصيا بطوفان حب فى اى موضوع جميل لها + ارق من ان اشكرها واجمل من ان اشيد بجمالها 
بنوتة رقيقة فعلا


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

يعجبنى (* ....    ..)*

يعجبنى نشاطة بقسمة + سرعة استجابتة لطلبات قسمة + قبطى مجاهد + بسبب  مشاكستة  عوقبت مرتين لكن لا يمنع ان اشيد بنشاطة وخدمتة الممتازة بقسمة


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2010)

*الاسمين الوحيدين اللى حطيتى مكانهم نقط انا وروك 
مع اننا اغلب اتنين فى المنتدى 

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2010)

*كويس انك اتنقط بدل ما تتقالش خالص
هههههههه
*​


----------



## Mason (8 مارس 2010)

_بتعجنى اسميشال _
_لانها صريحة جدا وكمان موضوعاهتا كتييييييير قوية_
_ومميزة لان معظمها  بتبقى من تاليفها _
_دى اكتر حاجة بتعجبنى_
_وكليمو وردودة الجميلة_
_وكل الاعضاء هنا حلوين وفعالين وربنا يبارك خدمتكم_​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *الاسمين الوحيدين اللى حطيتى مكانهم نقط انا وروك *
> 
> *مع اننا اغلب اتنين فى المنتدى *​


 
:download:



هوة كدة هاخد مخالفة 
على النقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على راى حد ذكى 

لية اخدت الكلام على نفسك ما دمت لم اكتب اسماء


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _بتعجنى اسميشال _
> 
> _لانها صريحة جدا وكمان موضوعاهتا كتييييييير قوية_
> _ومميزة لان معظمها بتبقى من تاليفها _
> ...


 



:download:

شكرا ليكى ميسو حبيبتى 
بصراحة عندك حق

كليمو فعلا مميز جدا وكل ردودة جميلة ملك رومانس مين قدة


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*قصدك ان روك بيوزع مخالفات من غير اسباب مقنعه 
الكلام بيوضح انتى تقصدى مين بالتحديد 
واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم 
وبرضه مقولتيش ليه حاطه نقط مش اسامى 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2010)

*انت غيرت اسمك وبقى اسمك لبيب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *قصدك ان روك بيوزع مخالفات من غير اسباب مقنعه *
> 
> *الكلام بيوضح انتى تقصدى مين بالتحديد *
> *واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم *
> *وبرضه مقولتيش ليه حاطه نقط مش اسامى *​


 


:download:

ساعات بسال نفسى 
هل فى تعاقد على الشاطر اللى هيستفزنى 
لاترك منتدى الكنيسة 

واريح الكل 

احممممممممممممممممم

بامانة كدة انا قولت على روك حاجة 

لم اتهمة بشىء 
ولعلمك 
بحترم روك جدا 
لانة كتلة ذكاء لم ارى لها مثيل
مع حماس وجراة وقوة 


فقط لة حزم و هيبة تخيفنى 


وبعدين المخالفة الوحيدة اخدتها مش من روك 
وتم الغاءها 
اما بقى    المباركة 
فالبركة فى اللى فية البركة 


لا اذكر اسماء 
لاكون اكثر حرية فى قول رايى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2010)

> ساعات بسال نفسى
> هل فى تعاقد على الشاطر اللى هيستفزنى
> لاترك منتدى الكنيسة



*اتمنى ميكونش الكلام موجه لشخصى
مجرد امنيه*


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ساعات بسال نفسى
> هل فى تعاقد على الشاطر اللى هيستفزنى
> ...


*صدقينى انا مش بستفزك  ومش عاوزك تسيبى المنتدى 
حتى احم دى مش بتستفزنى زى ما انتى فاكرة 
ولكنى مبلاقيلهاش موقع فى وسط الكلام 
وانا مش بناقشك فى انذاراتك 
انتى اللى اتكلمتى عن انك هتاخدى انذار لو حطيتى نقط 
انا مجيبتش سيرة انذارات ليكى او لغيرك 
بس انتى مستهونه شويه بحكاية الانذارات او اننا بنوزعها  هدايا على الاعضاء النشيطين 
وكمان النقط محطوطة بدل اسم روك واسمى 
وباقى الاعضاء باسمائهم عادى 
فقولت يمكن فيه مشكله بينى وبينك 
والدنيا صيام وانا محبش حد يكون زعلان منى
ولا حتى يحملنى فقدانه لعضويته المباركة لانى مش من صلاحياتى انى انزل العضوية المباركة من حد 
انتى عارفه كويس انتى ليه نزلتى من العضوية المباركة 
كانت لحظه غضب منك 
وراحت لحالها 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

يعجبنى* يوحنا* 


اراء متزنة + فكر سوى + مشاركة وتشجيع لاعلب الاعضاء


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2010)

*طالما فى تجاهل للمشاركه يبقى موجه ليا
احب اقولك انى مش هستفيد حاجه لو انتى سيبتى الموقع
عشان تتاكدى من دا انا ممكن مردش فى اى موضوع يخصك***


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *طالما فى تجاهل للمشاركه يبقى موجه ليا*
> *احب اقولك انى مش هستفيد حاجه لو انتى سيبتى الموقع*
> *عشان تتاكدى من دا انا ممكن مردش فى اى موضوع يخصك***


 
:download:

لا يا مينا 
انا عارفة انك من اطيب الشخصيات هنا 
لكن احيانا ممكن تستفزنى 
بس برجع اقول اكيد لا يقصد 
واعتقد دخلت كذا مرة موضوعات لك ورديت 
ويهمنى رايك 
وبحب اناقشك 

اسفة بس انشغلت فى موضوع النقط


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2010)

*لا يا asmicheal   انا ممكن فعلا اكون بستفزك لكن مش بيبقى استفزاز بالمعنى الظاهر ولكن هزار مش اكتر عادى يعنى بكون فى الشغل وانا بحب اهزر شويه يمكن يكون لا يروق ليكِ هزارى
عموما حصل خير
احب اقولك انى مش طيب للاسف بس ميرسى على المجامله*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *لا يا asmicheal انا ممكن فعلا اكون بستفزك لكن مش بيبقى استفزاز بالمعنى الظاهر ولكن هزار مش اكتر عادى يعنى بكون فى الشغل وانا بحب اهزر شويه يمكن يكون لا يروق ليكِ هزارى*
> *عموما حصل خير*
> *احب اقولك انى مش طيب للاسف بس ميرسى على المجامله*


 

:download:


لا طيب بس بكاش 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لانك لم تقول مين بيعجبك من اعضاء المنتدى ولية يعجبك


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2010)

*ناس كتيير بتعجبنى منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر

روك **
دونا نبيل
ميرنا
فاديه
امة
كوكو مان
تونى تون (SALVATION )
 بريسكلا الغائبه
زيزا
zama
صوت صارخ

وفى ناس تانى بس للاسف مش فاكر اسماء * 

*عموما اى شخص ذكرت اسمه ليس بالضروره اتعاملت معاه ولكن هى راحه نفسيه *


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ناس كتيير بتعجبنى منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر*
> 
> *روك *
> *دونا نبيل*
> ...


 


:download:


ما انت طيب اهه 
ونقيت احلى ناس بالمنتدى كلة 

متشبهش نفسك انك شرير 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه للاسف كان نفسى اكون طيب بجد كان نفسى فعلا اكون طيب
لكن عدم طيبتى بتخلينى اشوف حاجات تتعب يلا ما علينا
*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

يعجبنى* ابو تربو* 

صعيدى اصيل + روحانى فعلا + قارى ممتاز + بيرد على موضوعاتى الغلبانة ويناقشنى فيها 
وبنتظر راية فى كل موضوعاتى بجد + فكر جاد وعميق


----------



## Critic (8 مارس 2010)

ا*لموضوع على قد ما هو يفرح الناس اللى بنذكرهم الا انه من رأيى ممكن اوى يزعل الناس اللى متعشمه فينا و تدخل تلاقينا مش كاتبنهم
اكيد هيصعب عليهم نفسهم

علشان كدة اكتفى بس بذكر اصدقائى الغائبين و الزعلانين (على حد معرفتى) و اللى محتاجين للذكر فعلا

طحبوش او رين
نيومان
سندريلا 2009*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2010)

*يا كريتك وليه نزعل لو متذكرتش اسمائنا عادى صدقنى ولا يفرق 
عموما اغلب من ذكرت اسمائهم هم ناس اجتماعيين لكن انا مثلا مبتعاملش مع حد كتيير ولا بطلب اميلات من حد فبالتالى هتلاقى محدش يعرفنى كتيير ومحدش ليه علاقه بيه كتيير فا مش هتلاقى اسمى موجود بس الموضوع عادى جدا يعنى سواء اسامينا اذتكرت او لا مش هيزيد ولا هتنقص حاجه فينا
*


----------



## Critic (8 مارس 2010)

> يا كريتك وليه نزعل لو متذكرتش اسمائنا عادى صدقنى ولا يفرق
> عموما اغلب من ذكرت اسمائهم هم ناس اجتماعيين لكن انا مثلا مبتعاملش مع حد كتيير ولا بطلب اميلات من حد فبالتالى هتلاقى محدش يعرفنى كتيير ومحدش ليه علاقه بيه كتيير فا مش هتلاقى اسمى موجود بس الموضوع عادى جدا يعنى سواء اسامينا اذتكرت او لا مش هيزيد ولا هتنقص حاجه فينا


*
انا زيى زيك و نادرا لما بكلم حد
انا مش هضيايق
و انت مش هتضايق
لكن لا انا و لا انت مقياس او كلوا بيفكر زيك
الناس الزعلانة و المضايقة و اللى محتاجة تحس ان فى حد فاكرها او بيحبها و حاطة فيك عشم هتضايق
و ده مجرد رأى مش اكتر*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

Critic قال:


> ا*لموضوع على قد ما هو يفرح الناس اللى بنذكرهم الا انه من رأيى ممكن اوى يزعل الناس اللى متعشمه فينا و تدخل تلاقينا مش كاتبنهم
> اكيد هيصعب عليهم نفسهم
> 
> علشان كدة اكتفى بس بذكر اصدقائى الغائبين و الزعلانين (على حد معرفتى) و اللى محتاجين للذكر فعلا
> ...


 


:download:


ممكن اختلف معاك فى الراى كريتيك 

كل واحد فينا ممكن بيكتب عن الاعضاء  اللى تداخلوا معة وعرف عنهم 

ويوجد اخرين سيعرفهم من خلال اخرين يكتبون عنهم وهكذا 

عموما الهدف من الموضوع كلمة حلوة صادقة  نتبادلها 

جميعا معا فى اسم الرب يسوع لة كل المجد


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

اوعى اكون نسيت انسانة رائعة تعجبنى

احلى *سور *

انسانة جميلة متزنة + سوية + ارائها عميقة + موضوعاتها احبها واتابعها


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الانسانة دى بحبها هية وبنت اختها القمورة 
وبستنى بستنى ردودها الرائعة عليا فى كل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 

طبعا لازم تكون *اروجة *

فكر جميل + خفة دم وتعليق لطيف ياسرنى + حنو ومحبة بشعر بتنساب منها فى كل كلمة 


تفكير مرتب + قارئة ممتازة


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يعجبنى* ابو تربو*
> 
> صعيدى اصيل + روحانى فعلا + قارى ممتاز + بيرد على موضوعاتى الغلبانة ويناقشنى فيها
> وبنتظر راية فى كل موضوعاتى بجد + فكر جاد وعميق


هههههههههه
شكرآآآآآآآآآآ للمجاملة الكبيرة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ضحكة طفل (9 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تعجبنى براءة *ضحكة طفل*
> وتيمتها الخاصة المميزة التى اتمنى الاتغيرها
> 
> يارب سلام + رقتها + حماسها بمشاركتها + تشجيعها للجميع + انتقائها لالفاظ اية بالرقة + سبب جوهرى انها صعيدية وانا تعجبنى الدماغ الصعيدى زيى تمام


يارب سلام
شكرا لزوق حضرتك الكبير
هو دايما الانسان الكويس بيشوف كل الناس زيه حلوين
الرب يباركك
صلي من اجل ضعفي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2010)

يمكن لانها مشغولة بجهازها 
ربنا يتمم لها بالف خير 
ويسعدها يا رب 

*القمر الشقية  تويتى* 









الوحيدة اللى اقتحمت حصاراتى للصداقة بشقاوة ولماضة احبها جدا + رغم انها اصغر منى بكتير الا انها شخصية وجميلة واقوى منى بكتير باقف حقيقى اتعلم منها + نفسى بقى تتجوز وتخلصنا علشان ترجع تتلامض عليا تانى لانها وحشتنى جدا ​


----------



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2010)

بفكر اخد كورس مركز للتركيز 
ازاى 

ازاى 

ازاى 

انسى احلى فيتا 

صبورة جدا ياما عذبتها بتصليح موضوعاتى + رؤية ووجهة نظر مغموسة بخفة دم مصرية اصيلة 

وبقيت باحب الفيتا علشان فيتا 
اللهم صبرنا ويخلص الصيام بقى 
لانى مدمنة فيتا 


ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هوة انا ما قلتش
> 
> تعجبنى *روزي86*
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسي يا قمر مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد*

*انا اقل بكتير من كلامك العسل ده*

*ربنا يخليكي انتي كلك زوق*​


----------



## Mason (11 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تعجبنى عضوة جديدة اسمها* ميسو*
> 
> لانها
> رقيقة جدا + تفكيرها مميز + ارائها متزنة وتعجبنى كثيرا


 


_*ميرسى اوى اسميشال على الكلام*_
*الجميل جدااااااا دا واللى انا*
*أعتز بية جدا ربنا يباركك*
*ويبارك خدمتك*
*وتشجيعك *
*للأعضاء*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2010)

Critic قال:


> ا*لموضوع على قد ما هو يفرح الناس اللى بنذكرهم الا انه من رأيى ممكن اوى يزعل الناس اللى متعشمه فينا و تدخل تلاقينا مش كاتبنهم
> اكيد هيصعب عليهم نفسهم
> 
> علشان كدة اكتفى بس بذكر اصدقائى الغائبين و الزعلانين (على حد معرفتى) و اللى محتاجين للذكر فعلا
> ...



*ميرسى كتير ليك يا كريتك
بس مش زعلانة اهو 
ولا انت هتزعلنى بالعافية بقا:t30:*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مارس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ميرسى كتير ليك يا كريتك*​
> *بس مش زعلانة اهو *
> 
> *ولا انت هتزعلنى بالعافية بقا:t30:*​


 

:download:

سندريلا امورة بس ما تداخلتش معايا 
فى مشاركات او حوارات 
تخلينى اتعرف عليها كفاية 
بس 
انا حاسة انها انسانة لطيفة وحساسة ورقيقة 
لكن 
للاسف لا اعرفها بما يكفى 
ان شاء اللة ربنا يسمح واعرفها اكتر 

لو هية حبت طبعا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> سندريلا امورة بس ما تداخلتش معايا
> فى مشاركات او حوارات
> ...



*ميرسى كتير لزوقك
حقيقى مصدفتش انى ادخل فى حوار مع حضرتك
بس مش تقلقى اكيد هتصادف
وطبعا يشرفنى انى اتعرف عليكى
ومافيش مانع طبعا*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مارس 2010)

البنوتة اللى عجبانى 
رقيقة جدا 
تختار الفاظها بمنتهى الرقة 
تجامل الكل 

احلى ثاااااااااااااااااااانكس 


سويتى سويتى 

*سويتى كوكى*


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

يعجبنى* ا/ ماجد* 
مشاركة رقيقة لكل من بالمنتدى +اراء حلوة رايقة + قراءة متانية + رد واحد قرا مش مجاملة وخلاص


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 مارس 2010)

*اية الموضوع الجميل جدا دة 
انا اول مرة اشوفة 
انا بيعجبني ناس كتير من اخواتي هنا 
بحب دونا حنونة ورقيقة ومبتتاخرش عن حد بالمساعدة 
بحب في ميرنا انها علي طبيعتها قوي وعفوية 
بحس بروحانية جميلة في ميرو انجل 
بحب كاندي جدا وبحسها قلب حنون وجواها محبة كبيرة وبموت في مواضيعها اللي كلها تعزية وبخرج منها بافادة كبيرة 
بحب هابي انجل جدا بمواضيعها الحلوة وسلامها الجميل 
غابت عننا شوية لكن فضلت في القلب والذاكرة لغاية ما رجعت بالسلامة 
بحب امة جدا انسانة تشعر بسلام داخلي من كلامك معها وحكمة عظيمة
بحب مونيكا انسانة بركة جدا وسلامها يفرح قلبك وتحس فعلا بالنعمة اللي جوا ولاد ربنا
بحترم جدا الاستاذ النهيسي لزوقة العالي ومحبتة الابوية الجميلة 
بيعجبني جدا اشعار كليمو وزجل عادل نسيم وكتابات علاء كامل  وخواطر نيفين رمزي
بحب اسميشال بجراتها ومواضيعها الجميلة وخصوصا المكتوبةمن عقلها ومواضيعها الموسوعات المفيدة جدا 
علي فكرة اسميشال حد راقي جدا و  اخلاق عالية وطيبة بس هي لها طريقة سعات بتستفز الناس وبعد ردود اوقات الناس بتفهمها غلط 
بحب صديقتي وانتيمتي بنبوناية المنتدي 
 فية هنا ناس كتير جدا بحبهم وبحترمهم 
كوكومان  الاخلاق العالية 
مارسلينو زوق
الياس  يا ربي علي الزوق والحنان الاخوي 
جست ممبر قمة الاخلاق ورقي المشاعر 
بهاء بحب جدا اشعارة اللي بيكتبها لرب المجد وسعات استخدمها صلاة ارتجالية
توني وسوني محبين وسلامهم اللي  بيفرح 
كريتك عقلية ممتازة
زاما صاحب وجهه النظر والتفكير العلمي المنطقي 
بحب البنوتة تروث وبيعجبني ايمانها ودفاعها 
واصحابي البنات اللي هنا كلهم بموت فيهم ودول كتير وخايفة انسي حد 
كوبتك مرمر  دمها خفيف جدا والمرح كلة 
روكا 
بنت العدرا
فيتا 
تويتي العروسة الجميلة
سويتي كوكي
روزي
سندريلا
وفية كتير بس الذاكرة بقي  
وفية ناس رحلو عن المنتدي للاسف ​*


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *اية الموضوع الجميل جدا دة​*
> *انا اول مرة اشوفة *
> *انا بيعجبني ناس كتير من اخواتي هنا *
> *بحب دونا حنونة ورقيقة ومبتتاخرش عن حد بالمساعدة *
> ...






:download:


سيدى يا سيدى على الشعراء 
مين قدك يا ملكة الاحساس 
هوة انتى بقيتى ملكة الاحساس  من شوية 
من الحب اللى ماليكى لكل من حولك 
نورتينى يا ملكة 
وانتى اول وحدة اتكلمت عنها فى ه1ذا الموضوع 

واضح انك متابعة موضوعاتى بضمير 

احمممممممممممم

حتة استفزاز بيبى من نفسك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (15 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *معجبة جدا بشخصية just member*​
> *انسان جميل جدا وزوق*​
> *ومحترم في كل شئ *​
> *بجد انسان اتشرفت بمعرفته اوي حتي لو كانت معرفة بسيطة لكنها كبيرة في نظري*​


*ياربي عليكي يا روزي
انا مستهلش منك كل ها الكلام الطيب فيني

الله يخليكي انتي اكتير ذوقك عالي
انا ياللي اتشرفت بمعرفتك اختي العزيزة 
وباينة من موضوعاتك رقيقة الاحساس وحنونة
اخت جميلة بحق يا روزي...
وصدقيني كل شيئ حلو  حاكيتية مجرد اني بحاول اتعلمة منكم لانكم اهل خير ومحبة عظيمة


*​


راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *
> جست ممبر قمة الاخلاق ورقي المشاعر
> ​*


*اي رقي مشاعر تحكي فيها بوجودك يا ملكة المشاعر والاحساس العالي

ذوقك اكتير عالي يا رجعة وطيبة وحنونة القلب علي كل اخواتك
الله يخليكي ويباركك






كلامي الخاص بقي لكل اعضاء المنتدي 
بدي وقت كبيييير منشان احكي اسامي واحكي
امي هابي
اجمل واطيب ام عرفتها بتحتويني بقلب كبير
امي الجميلة الحبيبة علي قلبي جدا  كاندي عظيمة بمحبتها للكل وايديها ديما بتسندني
اختي رجعة ليسوع الجميلة شاعرة تملك كل احساس راقي وفيها محبة قوية بتملا قلبها وبتفيض علي الكل
اختي الجميلة روزي سباقة بالخير وسؤلها عني بحبة اكتير وذوقها عالي بكل مشاركتها وكلماتها الرقيقة الجميلة
الجميلة دونا
اخت بيني وبينها محبة قوية وعظيمة جدا
اختي الكبيرة اللي بجد سانداني بأيديها الحنونة اكتير
الجميلة ميرنا شقية وتلقائية اللي بقلبها علي لسانها
وهي قلبها طيب ومحبتها مغرقة الكل
كوبتك مرمر شقية وخفة دم ماتتوصفش هي اة بتحب تتخانق كتير بس هاد من محبتها الجميلة لينا
الجميلة فيتا ذوق عالي ورقيقة اكتير بتعاملاتها
الاستاذ صوت صارخ قلبة قوي وفية حكمة  كبيرة
امي الجميلة أمة روعة الجمال فيها بكل شيئ مو قادرحتي اوصفها 
وطبعا مو فيني انساكي يا استاذتنا الجميلة اسماشيل
لانو عن جد وجودك طيب ومواضيعك قمة الروعة
بغير  روح المرح اللي فيكي ديما بتملا المنتدي
وناس كتير وكتير وكتير
سامحوني انا مو نسيت حدا لاني اكيد باجي بها الموضوع وبكمل 

شكرا اسماشيل بجد لها الفرصة اللي فيها احكي عن ناس طيبة تسكن القلب من دون استأذان

سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2010)

*الموضوع فى كلام كتيير قوووى
ولو جبت اسم كل شخص بعزه مش هديله حقه بجد
بس ابتدى بأول شخص شجعنى هنا وخلانى استمر
كليمو ملك الرومانسية بجد بيعجبنى حماسك وارائك كتير منييييحة

مارو صديقى المقرب واللى ديما بنطلع عين بعض:t30:

كمان روزى الحبوبة بدمها الخفيف

كريتيك اللى رافع راسى ديما:smile02

مونيكا بحنان قلبها 

النهيسى وارائه المميزة

كيوبد و زوقه العالى

رجعة ليسوع وخواطرها الجميلة

توبتى حبيبة قلبى بروحها الجميلة

اممممممممممم
اما افتكر تانى هابقى اجى تانى

ميرسى للموضوع وسورى للاطالة​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2010)

*بجد بجد مش عارفه اقول ايه بعد الكلام العسل ده *

*منك يا جوجو انت وسندريلا*

*سندريلا انتي عسولتي وحبيبة قلبي *
*وجوجو شخصية بجد تستاهل الاحترام والتقدير بجد مميز في كل شئ *

*وبيعجبني كمان كوكو انسان هادي ونشيط جدا بالمنتدي وربنا يحميه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2010)

*ربن يخليكى يا مقدسه سندريلا يا رافعه من روحى المعدنيه:hlp:
*


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2010)

تعجبني اسميشال بمواضيعها الجميلة زيها

مع اني زعلانه منها عشان جيت اقولها كل عيد ام وهي طيبة وابعتلها صورة وماعرفتش

ابعت عشان كله مقفول

ينفع كده يا قمر

اخصمك يعني هههههههههههههههه

برضه عندي امل اني ابعتلك صورة وتوصل


----------



## asmicheal (17 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تعجبني اسميشال بمواضيعها الجميلة زيها





روزي86 قال:


> مع اني زعلانه منها عشان جيت اقولها كل عيد ام وهي طيبة وابعتلها صورة وماعرفتش
> 
> ابعت عشان كله مقفول
> 
> ...





:download:









كنت مخنوقة جدا من حاجة تافهة 
بس نشكر ربنا 
بالصلاة وبمحبة كثيرين غالين عليا هنا 
بقيت احسن 


شكرا روزى لرقتك واحساسك المرهف 


وكانها وصلت يا حبى 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ربن يخليكى يا مقدسه سندريلا يا رافعه من روحى المعدنيه:hlp:
> *



*من بوقك لباب السماء
بس توصل المرة دى:t30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2010)

*معتقدش انها هتوصل ههههههههههه
*


----------



## فادية (17 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تعجبنى استاذة *فادية *
> 
> رقة مذابة فى روحانية ملفوفة بحلاوة روح ونعومة احساس
> حقيقى كل مداخلاتها بموضوعاتى الغلبانة
> ...


 
*ربنا يخليكي  يا حبيبتي *
*انتي  اساسا موضوعاتك  كلها  جميلة  وبتشد  اي  حد *
*بس احب  اوضحلك  معلومة  صغننة  قوي  *
*انا  في الوقت  الحالي  مقلة  كتيييييييييييييييييير  في  المنتدى  لظروف خاصة *
*وبشارك  شوية  مش  كتير  لاني  مش  بقدر  اقعد  وقت  طويل  قدام  النت  وربنا  يسهل  وارجع  زي الاول  مقيمة  دائمة في  المنتدى *
*ربنا يبارك  جهودك وحياتك*​


----------



## ponponayah (19 مارس 2010)

*لما صحبت الموضوع تبقى تقدر اللى بيردو على مواضيعها
نبقى بعد كدا نقدر ونرد على مواضيع تانى​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *لما صحبت الموضوع تبقى تقدر اللى بيردو على مواضيعها​*
> 
> *نبقى بعد كدا نقدر ونرد على مواضيع تانى*​


 

:download:


شكرا استاذة بوبانية لاول مشاركة لكى فى موضوعاتى

الموضوع هنا ليس موضوعى 
دة موضوعكم جميعا 

لتتبادلوا جميعا كلمة حلوة لكل الاعضاء الذين يعجبونكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2010)

> شكرا استاذة بوبانية لاول مشاركة لكى  فى موضوعاتى



ههههههههه
بونبوناية
ههههههههههههههههههه
شفتى بقى ان الأسماء صعب تقرأ ؟؟

ماشى يا مايكل .......... فاكرة ؟


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ههههههههه
> بونبوناية
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> شفتى بقى ان الأسماء صعب تقرأ ؟؟
> ...


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فاكرة اخت ملاكة 

بتهدى النفوس انت يا مولكا 
ربنا يخليك للمنتدى يا رب 

تصدق لسة بتيجى لى رسالات اعجاب من بنات 


بس اية ولا برد 

وقفلت لهم حتى الخاص 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2010)

> تصدق لسة بتيجى لى رسالات اعجاب من  بنات


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى هانفرح قريب انشاء الله ! ؟

ههههههههههه

انتى قافلة الخاص والعام والنصف خاص والنصف عام !


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى هانفرح قريب انشاء الله ! ؟
> 
> ...


 

 :download:

انتم السابقون ونحن الاحقون ملاكة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*رجعت للموضوع لان في شخصيات فعلا تستحق الاعجاب *

*ومنهم العزيزه دونا *

*انسانه قمة في الذوق اسلوبها اللطيف فعلا بيشد*

*غير ان خدمتها الصادقه هي اكتر ما اعجبني فيها *

*فهي صبورة على المسئ وعندها حلم بصراحه بحسدها عليه*

*وده غير انها متجاوبه مع كل الاعضاء وبتتابع اي تساؤل او مشكله بسرعه وبحكمه وعدل*

*وبصدق ومن غير مجامله من وجهة نظري انها اكتر الاداريين اللي شوفتهم انصافا لغاية اليوم بكل المنتديات اللي تابعتها*


*وتستحق بجد الاحترام والتقدير والاعجاب*​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*بضيف لقائمتي البسيطه الاخ علاء كامل*

*لو هوصفه هوصفه بالانسان المثقف والحكيم والشاعر و المذوق بالسوري *

*مشاركاته اللي بتابعها بالقسم الاسلامي دايما بتكون صادقه ومتل ما بيقولو في الصميم*

*بيفحم اي رد موجه اله وبيستوعب وبيرد على اي مسئ بادب *

*و اضافت اشعاره سبب جديد للاعجاب بمشاركاته *

*فانا من عشاق الشعر واشعاره وخواطره دايما بتكون فعلا رائعه وتستحق المتابعه*

*وردوده حتى في المواضيع العامه دائما موضوعيه وان كنت ما بتفق دائما معه*

*الا ان لا يمنع ان اعترف بانها بتكون دائما مهمه وتستحق التفكير*

*يعني لو ينفع ان نعطيه لقب *

*فبنظري بيليق عليه لقب العضو المثقف المثالي *​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*وكمان بضيف الاخ مولكا مولكان *

*برغم اني بشوف ان ردوده كتير ما تكون قاسيه في القسم الاسلامي*

*الا ان ردوده عالاغلب بتكون صحيحه *

*وبيعجبني في مشاركاته الاسلوب المندمج من الجديه والمعرفه والمزح في الرد*

*وطبعا مش هنسى خفة الدم اللي بتكون كتير اوقات بين سطور ردوده*

*فكتير اوقات برغم اني بكون مندمجه واحيانا حتى معصبه من بعض الردود *

*الا اني بتمتلكني الابتسامه وانا بقرا بعض من ردوده اللي بيصدرها بشكل عفوي *

*لكنها بتكون بجد مميزه*


*فانا بشوف فيه *

*الخادم القاسي والجدي وبنفس الوقت الدارس وخفيف الظل ويستحق من وجهة نظري فعلا الاعجاب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*انا كمان حقيقى بعتز بوجود اخ اكبر ليا ولينا كلنا
ربنا يباركلنا فى وجودك وتفضل منورنا دايمااا يا استاذنا الغالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> حكمة الاخت ..*دونا*



*يا خبررر وانا اجى ايه جنبك بس يا كليمووو
ده بس من ذوقك صدقنى
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب الخدمه بكل الخير يا رب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> معجبة ب *دونا نبيل*
> 
> رغم اختلاف وجهات نظرنا وربما شخصياتنا
> الا انها
> ...



*كل ده عليا :heat: ههههه
صحيح يا ولاد
ما محبه الا بعد محبه 
:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## جيلان (21 أبريل 2010)

*بحب دونا اوى عسل وحكمة وحب ومساعدة بنفس الوقت وبتخاف على شعور كل واحد ولو حصل حاجة تيجى تشوفنى عاملة ايه*
*واسميشال الى اول ما شفتها مدتهاش سنها خالص وبجد اخرجتينى من الثقافى بمواضيعك الررائعة*
*وميرنا اطيب قلب فى الدنيا*
*وكليمو زومولى الى وقف معايا كتير وبيساعدنى من غير ما اطلب يعلم ربنا ويعز على كل واحد فينا فراق التانى فى المنتدى ولو اى مشكلة محدش بيسيب التانى يمشى مهما حصل*
*و حبيبتى امة روحانية مشفتش زيها وخدمتها وسؤالها على الغايب فينا*
*مامتى كاندى الى فى اى مشكلة تكلمنى وتتطمن عليا *
*ناس كتر بجد الكل هنا بيساعد وبيحب بجد*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

> *برغم اني بشوف ان ردوده  كتير ما تكون قاسيه في القسم الاسلامي*


امسك
برئ يا بيه 
هو بس اليومين اللى فاتوا دول عشان في ضغط معين عليّ وكمان عشان نوعية المسلمين اللى هناك دلوقتى
كنت لازم اضرب شوية مش اطبطب



> *الا ان ردوده عالاغلب بتكون  صحيحه *
> 
> *وبيعجبني في مشاركاته  الاسلوب المندمج من الجديه والمعرفه والمزح في الرد*
> 
> ...


شككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررا

اكيد انتي غلطي فى كتابة الإسم
اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
او بتقرأى لحد تانى وانا مش عارف




> *الخادم القاسي والجدي وبنفس الوقت  الدارس وخفيف الظل ويستحق من وجهة نظري فعلا الاعجاب*


للأسف مع خالص أسفي واعتذاري







انا مرتبط للأسف
مش هاينفع
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها



​





​ صلوا لي يا جماعة
صلوا لى

شكرا " بسم الصليب " وبسم الصليب عليكي
ربنا يباركك اختي العزيزة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *بصراحة الكل كويس يعنى ...
> لكن أحترم جدآآآآآآآآآ أستاذة دونا نبيل  **
> *[/    /center]​




*اشكرك اخى الغالى وبتمنى دوام وجودك معانا 
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> **
> دونا نبيل
> *




*كلك ذوق يا كيوبيد
ميررسى وربنا يفرح قلبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *اية الموضوع الجميل جدا دة
> انا اول مرة اشوفة
> انا بيعجبني ناس كتير من اخواتي هنا
> بحب دونا حنونة ورقيقة ومبتتاخرش عن حد بالمساعدة ​*



*جميلة الجميلات بنفسها
مشاعرك الجميله دى مش غريبه عليكى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك ويرعاكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> * الجميلة دونا
> اخت بيني وبينها محبة قوية وعظيمة جدا
> اختي الكبيرة اللي بجد سانداني بأيديها الحنونة اكتير
> سلام ونعمة
> [/size][/color]*​



*جوجووو اخويا الغالى اووى على قلبى انت اللى حقيقى اخ جميل ورقيق  زى النسمه
ربنا يباركلى فيك واشوفك دايما فرحان ومبسوط وناجح فى كل امور حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *رجعت للموضوع لان في شخصيات فعلا تستحق الاعجاب *
> 
> *ومنهم العزيزه دونا *
> 
> ...



*يا خبررر ابيييييض ميييييييين دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكلك بتتكلمى عن حد مش هنا هههههه
مش لاقيه كلمه اقدر ارد بيها على محبتك الغاليه دى 
بس حقيقى انا اللى وجودى وسطيكوا اكبر هديه ربنا ادهانى
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك باسرتك ويا رب تفضلى منورانا دايماااا :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *بحب دونا اوى عسل وحكمة وحب ومساعدة بنفس الوقت وبتخاف على شعور كل واحد ولو حصل حاجة تيجى تشوفنى عاملة ايه*
> [/color][/b]



*بجد يا جيلى انتى اللى جميله وبموت فيكى 
ربنا يا حبيبتى يكون معاكى ويفرحنى بيكى دايما :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*



هو بس اليومين اللى فاتوا دول عشان في  ضغط معين عليّ وكمان عشان نوعية المسلمين اللى هناك دلوقتى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * كنت لازم اضرب شوية مش اطبطب*




*ههههههههه لا انا متابعا مشاركاتك من البدايه يعني مش حكاية يومين *

*ده انت مطلع عيون اللي بيشاركو هناك من المسلمين ههههههههه*




> * اكيد انتي غلطي فى كتابة الإسم*
> * اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد*
> * او بتقرأى لحد تانى وانا مش عارف*




*ههههههههههههه كمان بالعكس انا لولا اني عارفا بكتب عن مين مكونتش كتبت*


*



			للأسف مع خالص أسفي واعتذاري
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * انا مرتبط للأسف*
> * مش هاينفع*





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بجد انت على راي المصريين محصلتش *

*عموما انت خيبت املي كنت بفكر اخطبك لبنوتي بس يللا خيرها بغيرها بقى ههههههههههه*


*



صلوا لي يا جماعة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * صلوا لى*
> * شكرا " بسم الصليب " وبسم الصليب عليكي*
> * ربنا يباركك اختي العزيزة*




*ربنا يوفقك ويكون معاك *

*وشكرا ليك على دعوتك الجميله*​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا خبررر ابيييييض ميييييييين دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكلك بتتكلمى عن حد مش هنا هههههه
> مش لاقيه كلمه اقدر ارد بيها على محبتك الغاليه دى
> بس حقيقى انا اللى وجودى وسطيكوا اكبر هديه ربنا ادهانى
> ربنا يباركك ويفرحك باسرتك ويا رب تفضلى منورانا دايماااا :love_letter_open:*


*
بصراحه انا حتى الكلام اللي قلتو شويه 

وكلامي ده بحسو بجد ومفيهوش اي مجامله و لولا اني حسيت انك فعلا انسانه مميزه 

وراقيه وتستحقي كل الاعجاب مكونتش هقولو 


شكرا ليكي حبيبتي على دعوتك الغاليه علي جدا 

وربنا يا رب يوفقك ويديم الفرح عليكي وتحققي كل اللي بتتمنيه *


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

> *عموما انت خيبت املي كنت  بفكر اخطبك لبنوتي بس يللا خيرها بغيرها بقى ههههههههههه*



لا لا لا لا 

لو لبنوتك 
يبقى انا مش مرتبط خالص

هي طالق بالتمنتاشر ( 18 ) يلا الفرح امتى ؟؟؟
عايز العب معاها
اصلي بحب الأطفال جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> لا لا لا لا
> 
> لو لبنوتك
> يبقى انا مش مرتبط خالص
> ...



*هههههههههههههه

لا انت لازم تبعد عن القسم الاسلامي شكلك بتتعلم منهم حاجات وحشه هههههههههه

على فكره بنوتي اينعم صغننه لكن مش اوي عندها 12 سنه هههههههههه
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

> * على فكره بنوتي اينعم صغننه لكن مش اوي عندها 12 سنه هههههههههه*



تنفع تنفع تنفع

انا عايز الصغننين عشان بيكونوا بيحبوا اللعب
مش اتجوز واحدة تقول لى
ها مين هناااااااك 

هاهاهاهاهاها

قولي لها بس ولو وافقت اسافر واجى بعد 10 دقائق 
هاهاهاهاها
ربنا يخليها لك​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههه لا انا متابعا مشاركاتك من البدايه يعني مش حكاية يومين *​
> *ده انت مطلع عيون اللي بيشاركو هناك من المسلمين ههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> ...


 


:download:

يعنى هوة سؤال بيفرض نفسة 

هل بسم الصليب كارهة بنتك للدرجة انك تنتقمى منها 
وترضى بمولكا ملكان لها بعلا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يعنى هوة سؤال بيفرض نفسة
> 
> ...




بعلا ؟؟؟؟؟

دا انا عايز العب معاها !!
يا شريرة
انا بعل ؟؟
انا مولكا

هاهاهاهاهاهاههاهاهاهاها


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بعلا ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> دا انا عايز العب معاها !!
> يا شريرة
> ...


 

:download:

يا مولكا يا ابنى 
لو بعلا كان ممكن لها علاج 
انما مولكا دة حالة مستعصية 
يابنى 
دة انت كنت بتغسل ايدك من   ... منتدى ال احمممممم

وتخش تنقطنى 
فى موضوع للبنات حصريا 

وبمنتهى ال  احممممممممممممم

تقولى داخل انقطك وماشى على طول 

ابقى هات معاك ابنى التانى طحبوش 

لاخد جرعة نقطة مركزة 
لعل وعسى 

ربنا يريح روك ومشرفية الغلابة منى 


علية العوض ومنة العوض


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

هاهاهاهاها

خلاص هارخم بمعدل كل يوم مرة 
بس سكون فى علمك مرة مركزة 
يعنى تجهزى نفسك ومانخافش 
اوك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

> * انا عايز الصغننين عشان بيكونوا بيحبوا اللعب*
> * مش اتجوز واحدة تقول لى*
> * ها مين هناااااااك *




*ههههههههههههههه لا ده انت عايز تلعب مش تتجوز هههههههههه*

*



قولي لها بس ولو وافقت اسافر واجى  بعد 10 دقائق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *

*تصدق قلتلها بجد وابتدى التعليق ههههههههههه*

*بس يللا جهز نفسك للسفر بقى *

*



ربنا يخليها لك

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*ويخليك يا رب*​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يعنى هوة سؤال بيفرض نفسة
> 
> ...



*
هههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه ليه بس كده يا اسميشال 

هو اينعم ربنا يكون في عونها بس مش للدرجه دي يعني هههههههههه*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

> * هو اينعم ربنا يكون في عونها بس مش للدرجه دي يعني هههههههههه*







انتوا اتفقتوا علىّ ؟؟؟​


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

> انتوا اتفقتوا علىّ ؟؟؟


*
ايه يا مولكا هو انت متعرفش كيد الحموات ولا ايه هههههههههههه

*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (21 أبريل 2010)

*انا الصراحه بحب الاعضاء كلهم *
*بس طالما لازم اختار*

*هختار روزى بحبها على انى معرفهاش اوى*

*بس بيعجبنى روحها الجميله ومواضيعها*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *انا الصراحه بحب الاعضاء كلهم *
> 
> *بس طالما لازم اختار*​
> *هختار روزى بحبها على انى معرفهاش اوى*​
> ...


 

حبيبتي انا ماستاهلش كلامك الرقيق اوي ده

انا صدقيني بحبك جدا لرقتك وقلبك الطيب

ربنا يخليكي واشوفك دايما منورة المنتدي كله

وميرسي مره تانية علي محبتك الجميلة دي اللي اسعدتني جدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حبيبتي انا ماستاهلش كلامك الرقيق اوي ده
> 
> انا صدقيني بحبك جدا لرقتك وقلبك الطيب
> 
> ...



شكرا
رينا  يخليكي
انا ما استاهلش الكلام الحو دة

بس للأسف انا *مرتبط

*




​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> شكرا
> 
> رينا يخليكي
> انا ما استاهلش الكلام الحو دة​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه حضرتك مش واخد بالك والا ايه دي ماربيلا وانا برد عليها هههههههههههههه

والا الخطوط دخلت في بعض ههههههههههه:t9:


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه حضرتك مش واخد بالك والا ايه دي ماربيلا وانا برد عليها هههههههههههههه
> 
> والا الخطوط دخلت في بعض ههههههههههه:t9:



برضوا انا مرتبط


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> برضوا انا مرتبط


 

هههههههههه اوك يا سيدي تشرفنا هههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بهزر .....


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بهزر .....


 

هههههههههه وانا مش زعلت بجد بالعكس اتشرفت بيك


----------



## alaakamel30 (22 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بضيف لقائمتي البسيطه الاخ علاء كامل*​
> 
> *لو هوصفه هوصفه بالانسان المثقف والحكيم والشاعر و المذوق بالسوري *​
> *مشاركاته اللي بتابعها بالقسم الاسلامي دايما بتكون صادقه ومتل ما بيقولو في الصميم*​
> ...


 *سيدتى الكريمة بسم الصليب*
*أشكرك جدا جدا على مجاملتك الرقيقة والتى لا استحقها*
*ولكنها روحك الجميلة التى أبت ان تترك اى عضو إلا وأن تنثر على محياه عبقا جميلا.*
*إنها ليست بثقافتى او حكمتى ولكنها نعمة إلهى على شخصى الخاطى.*
*صلى من اجلى*


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

انا بيعجبنى ربنا لانه الوحيد لما بحتاج حاجة بطلبها وبدون تردد صدقونى بتكون عندى والحاجة دى عن تجربة ياجماعه وسامحونى مش هاقدر اقولكم لانها حاجات كتير حصلت معايا


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> انا بيعجبنى ربنا لانه الوحيد لما بحتاج حاجة بطلبها وبدون تردد صدقونى بتكون عندى والحاجة دى عن تجربة ياجماعه وسامحونى مش هاقدر اقولكم لانها حاجات كتير حصلت معايا


 
:download:

اصدق و احلى اعجاب hangel999

بس ياريت 
كمان تضيف لينا كلمة حلوة 
عن ابناء ربنا 
اللى بالمنتدى هنا 
الموضوع هدفة كلمة حلوة 

نتبادلها سويا 

بصدق بلا مداهنة او مجاملة 
نشجع بعض بالمحبة 

مشاركة رائعة hangel999
واتمنى ان تضيف كلمة حلوة لاى ممن يعجبوك بمنتدى الكنيسة لانة او لانها ..............


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> شكرا
> 
> رينا يخليكي
> انا ما استاهلش الكلام الحو دة​
> ...


 


:download:

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية 


تقام الافراح 70 ليلة 7 مرات 
لان مولكا مرتبط 
ومش هينقط البنات العسولات القمرات اللى بمنتدى الكنيسة 


الف مبروك يا بنات 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (23 أبريل 2010)

بصوا  المحبة حلوة ازاى 
مش مهم من مين لمين 
طبعا مش هقولكم 

ان الصباح دة من بسم الصليب غاليتى السورية الراقية فى الخاص

علشان دة سر 

هههههههههههههههههههه



مش هكتب الكلام بقى هخلية ليا 


بس هافرجكم على الصورة اللى صممتها 


حلوة المحبة


----------



## ميرنا (12 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> حين يغدو  للقلم... قلباً .. ناطقاً ..
> 
> يأبى ان يهداء . . او . . يسكن..
> 
> ...


واحشتنى كلماتك قريتها وانا بسمع الحب ايضا يموت لعمر خيرت


----------

